

Ray Guns Near Crossroads to the Battlefield - uptheirons
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=ray-guns-near-crossroads

======
warfangle
One of the approaches they're using is generating lasers that follow a
sinosoidal wave. Do any of you smarter than I have information as to why these
sinosoidal lasers would be less affected by atmospheric conditions?

~~~
InclinedPlane
You appear to have misunderstood a part of the article. A free-electron laser
forces electrons into a sinusoidal path in order to generate laser light, but
the generated light is no more sinusoidal than any other laser light.

------
keltecp11
The Future Is Now.

